# New Guy Fry Growth?



## Nuchal Hump (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all!! New to Piranha.Just had my first spawn, and was wondering with water changes or drip and feeding every couple hours....What the aprox.time to reach 1" from free swim? Thankyou!


----------

